# Medical Card Renewal while working



## JLAL (18 Nov 2009)

I am a medical card holder (also my partner and 3 kids). I got medical card while out of work last year. I have since been working for the past 9 months and i need to renew the card. My questions are.........
What is the income limit for a family with 3 children with only one wage plus morgage and other usual expenses?
Am I entitled to keep medical card for first year after getting back into work?
If so, should I have been paying the health/income levy in my wages?

If anyone has any info on above, I would be very grateful, Thanks.


----------



## gipimann (18 Nov 2009)

The income limit for 2 adults and 3 children (under 16) is €383.50

This is based on your net pay (gross less tax & PRSI), and there will also be allowances for travel costs to work and your mortgage repayments.

If you were unemployed for 12 months, and then start full time employment, you can keep the medical card for 3 years from the date you start work.   If you were unemployed for less than 12 months, your card will be reviewed taking your current circumstances into account.

If you don't qualify for the medical card, you may qualify for the GP visit card, where the income limits are approx 25% higher.


----------



## JLAL (18 Nov 2009)

What is the income threshold for GP visit card for 2 adults and 3 kids with 1 income


----------



## annet (18 Nov 2009)

If you are in receipt of BTWA like the other posters said you retain the medical card for three years.  There is also a discretionary element to the GMS and GP only visit card if for instance you exceed the income limits but you or your family have exceptional and ongoing medical needs that would cause you undue financial hardship.  If you are in doubt in relation to your continued eligibility - stick in the renewal.


----------



## annet (18 Nov 2009)

AFAIK GMS holders are exempt from PRSI health levies


----------



## Tentman (18 Nov 2009)

JLAL said:


> I am a medical card holder (also my partner and 3 kids). I got medical card while out of work last year. I have since been working for the past 9 months and i need to renew the card. My questions are.........
> What is the income limit for a family with 3 children with only one wage plus morgage and other usual expenses?
> Am I entitled to keep medical card for first year after getting back into work?
> If so, should I have been paying the health/income levy in my wages?
> ...


 You are required, under the conditions of being granted a card ,to inform your local health office of the change in circumstances. You obviously hanen't done that so you are stealing from the state.Nobody here should be giving you any advice until you abide by the conditions.


----------



## JLAL (19 Nov 2009)

Thankfully since I have been back in work, I or my family have not needed to use the medical card so obviously have not done anything illegal as you have just foolishly suggested. 
One of my questions was whether we were entitled to hold onto the card for a year after resuming work?


----------



## gipimann (19 Nov 2009)

The only automatic entitlement to a medical card after starting employment is, as I mentioned in my earlier post, if you start full time work having been unemployed for 12 months.   Otherwise continued entitlement is based on income limits or hardship grounds.


----------



## JLAL (19 Nov 2009)

Thank you for your reply gipimann.
That was my initial question, does anybody know the income threshold for medical or gp visit card for a family with 3 children ..... morgage/bills/travel expenses ect. Thanks


----------



## yellowellie (29 Nov 2009)

Some medical card info here:
[broken link removed]


----------



## allthedoyles (29 Nov 2009)

JLAL said:


> Thank you for your reply gipimann.
> That was my initial question, does anybody know the income threshold for medical or gp visit card for a family with 3 children ..... morgage/bills/travel expenses ect. Thanks


 
In my opinion , no-one can tell you the income threshold for GP/Medical Card , as this varies from person to person and family to family .

Everyones circumstances / income is different , so the only way you will find out if you qualify for a card , is to actually apply .

If you do qualify , give a copy of it to your employer , to avoid paying some of the levies .

And  also check your entitlement to Family Income Supplement .

As stated above , if your circumstances change , ensure you inform the authorities accordingly .


----------



## mystry4all (29 Nov 2009)

*Return to work* if you are receiving a social welfare payment and [broken link removed] you may retain your medical card for up to 3 years.


----------



## gipimann (30 Nov 2009)

mystry4all said:


> *Return to work* if you are receiving a social welfare payment and [broken link removed] you may retain your medical card for up to 3 years.


 
The important word there is may.   Automatic retention of the card for 3 years only applies if you were receiving the SW payment for 12 months, otherwise it's means-tested.


----------

